# Chemotherapy with RSO



## dieselM8 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi everybody,

My dad has a lung cancer and is on chemo atm. I have produced some RSO and we are planning to add it to the chemotherapy. Could any experience person in the subject tell me if RSO can affect chemo or chemo affects RSO. Can they both be used in the same time?

Your help is greatly appreciated!

God bless you


----------



## Bubbagineer (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad's illness. I do not have direct experience with RSO vs chemo, though my expectation is that there will be no drug interaction as I don't believe cannabis has an adverse reaction with any known compound. Below is a link to another forum (sorry mods) which has very good info on RSO, maybe that will help. 

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/cannabis-hemp-oil/144436-cannabis-hemp-oil-making-tutorial-using-safe-countertop-distiller-froz-alcohol.html


----------

